# Emerald Coast Redfish Club Member Discount



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

For the ECRC members traveling to the ECRC tourny this weekend in Pcity stop by out store on HWY 87.We willgive you guys20% off Gulp, Flouro Carbon, braid, Exudes, and Spoons! Broxson Outdoors HWY 87 Navarre Fl


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Now thats cool. Brant do yall carry Copper spoons, HH is the only place I can find them and if they have 1 or 2 Ive lucked out.


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

We have black, gold, and sliver right now. We just sold out of copper but we are getting a shipment in either today or early next week.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Alright guy's. Weather looks great for tomorrow morning!! i'm really excited and can't wait to see everyone in the morning.. I'm just not all to excited about getting up at 2:30am to make it there on time.....LOL

See you guy's in the morning!!!!!


----------

